# Pregnant soon after a c section.



## bluecathy1978

Hi.

I found out yesterday that I am pregnant after having had a c section 12 weeks ago.

We were trying but it is still a complete shock for me as it took me 5 years to conceive the last time around!!

I was just wondering is there are any others here in the same situation or have experienced it, as to be quite honest, I am scared of what will happen after such a short gap!!

Thanks xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

Sorry, didnt want to read and run. But have no idea!!!! Wow!!!


----------



## lushious09

dont mean to sound arrogant but surely did this worry not enter your head before having unprotected sex so soon...:S


----------



## beachlover1

Im not sure, but my sister was told to wait a year after having a c section before getting prego again, due to the risk of a scar split. Id speak to your doc!!


----------



## mummyconfused

lushious09 said:


> dont mean to sound arrogant but surely did this worry not enter your head before having unprotected sex so soon...:S

It says she was trying, so of course it entered her head.. As she also said, it took 5yrs last time- so didnt realise it would happen so soon!!


----------



## sahara

I know someone who got pregnant about the same length of time as you did after a csection. everything was fine although her 2nd was born by section as well
x


----------



## Sharon

Hi there, sounds like uve had some bad comments there! Don't worry about it, by the time you start showing again you will have completely healed anyway. Good Luck.x


----------



## ginasgemz

(((Hug)) Don't worry about the negative comments there honey. C-sections are done with horizontal cuts these days and it's highly unlikely to cause any problem. My DD2 was 4 months or so when we got pregnant with DD3 - after a c-section. Let me tell you, it never caused any problems to me. Sure, I did not lose my little c-section belly and my muscles are probably never going to be the same like before (I also lost a lot of feeling to the lower belly area - that's due to the c-section itself though, rather than the closely spaced pregnancies). I've had another c-section at the end. My ob often said it's really not THAT risky these days. He needed to remove some scar tissue at my 2nd c-section, from 1st c-section but it didn't cause much problem (2nd c-section took about 15 mins longer). Chin up, Honey, it will be all right. If you end up having another c-section, you'll find how easy it will be to recover from it compared to the first c-section (and the more recent your first c-section is, the easier it will be to recuperate after the 2nd). I don't know what your plans are as far as delivering this LO, just saying. I had to have another c-section with dd3 like I said before, and recovery was a breeeeeeze. (No, I am not advocating another c-sec...I wish I could've avoided both sections..!!)
Good luck!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## 2girlsandaboy

Well I have an 11 month old daughter delivered via c section and am 31 weeks pregnant and will deliver again via c section. YES it is true that you should give your body time to heal after having a c section OB's would like you to wait 12 months before trying to conceive but sh*t happens and then you deal with it!! Don't let negativity get you down I have made it 31 weeks with no complications due to previous c section!! I would for future reference wait the recommended time if you are planning more LOL but you can also ask your doctor if you have current worries a with all my previous complications (ruptered tube in may 06 and ruptered uterus nov 06) I most certainly should have waited... but I feel as if God has blessed me with these 2 babies this close together because I lost my babies in 2006... so I welcomed the pregnancy with open arms!!


----------



## LoveNTy

ginasgemz said:


> (((Hug)) Don't worry about the negative comments there honey. C-sections are done with horizontal cuts these days and it's highly unlikely to cause any problem.

Even with 'today's' method of sections, there is still risk of uterine rupture/scar tissue with more sections you have. My doctor told me he highly recommended a tubal after my 4th section because I had so much scar tissue.I had my kids spaced okay too.


----------



## SugarKisses

I had a c-section at 24 weeks feb 20th 2010. I found out I am expecting again the end of May....so 12 weeks later-and because with both of my last 2 preg's I only got to 24 weeks, if that happens again this time & I have to have a section, it could mean 2 sections in the space of 8 months :( 
I spoke to my doctor about this and she said this is the least of her worries....as I have bigger fish in the water to worry about-getting as close to 37 weeks as I can....Ive read a few stories where women have fallen preg soon after a section and everything has been fine-yes they do like you to wait & there is a risk of your scar rupturing, but its rare. Im sure everything will be ok hun.


----------



## chasemanzmum

It just means you WILL be having a c-section again this time around (you have to wait a year or more before getting pregnant if you want a VBAC). I was and am pregnant 10wk after 3rd c-section.


----------

